# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Simbiose Palhaços Vs Sarcophyton

## Carlos Conde

Boas

Os meus palhaços , na falta da anemona ajeitaram-se no sarcophyton

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  Carlos
 Eu tenho um palhaço que ja se ajeitou com uma eufilia divisa.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

os meus embirraram com as xenias :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:  
e eu que queria tentar acabar com elas :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Ora cá estão eles:

----------


## Jose Neves

boas a mm aconteceu o contrario comprei uma anemona quadricolor no sabado mas os meus palhaços nem se chegam perto e continuam a preferir uma xenia castanha que la tenho, eles estao numa ponta do aqua e a anemona na outra, a alguma coisa que posso fazer para enverter a situaçao???

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> boas a mm aconteceu o contrario comprei uma anemona quadricolor no sabado mas os meus palhaços nem se chegam perto e continuam a preferir uma xenia castanha que la tenho, eles estao numa ponta do aqua e a anemona na outra, a alguma coisa que posso fazer para enverter a situaçao???


Boas...

Há uma coisa que me parece lógica, mas é apenas um palpite  :yb665:  , retira a xénia e pode ser que eles ganhem interesse pela anémona...

Seja como for, poderão demorar algum tempo a fazerem a simbiose... 

Um abraço!

----------


## Vasco Lobao

Boas  :Coradoeolhos:  

Os meus viraram-se mais para o Lobophyton  :HaEbouriffe:  ... ja tive uma "Magnifica" que durou um anito +-, depois como era de esperar, num nano de iniciante morreu  :yb665: , enfim, com os nossos erros aprendemos  :JmdALEnvers:  ... á falta de melhor... "Olha aqui um Lobophyton de 3 assoalhadas á maneira" :SbOk5:  

Cá ficam eles :

Um abraço

----------


## Cesar Pinto

3ass. :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  coitaditos 
entao os meus sao felizes pois teem um palacio de xenias
mas pelo menos os teus teem um jardim bem verde a porta.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Boas...
> 
> Há uma coisa que me parece lógica, mas é apenas um palpite  , retira a xénia e pode ser que eles ganhem interesse pela anémona...
> 
> Seja como for, poderão demorar algum tempo a fazerem a simbiose... 
> 
> Um abraço!



Cada espécie de palhaço tem a sua anémona hospedeira!! Há no entanto vários que aceitam mais do que uma. De certeza que os palhaços que o José tem não fazem simbiose com a _entacmaea quadricolor_  :yb668:  .


   Cumprimentos,

  Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Para tirar dúvidas cá está a tabela de compatibilidades:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Os meus dois _Amphiprion Ocellaris_ fizeram simbiose com uma _Goniopora Stokesi_ (verde). Inicialmente, o coral retraia-se ao contacto dos peixes, mas agora parece não se importar. Digo simbiose porque parece tratar-se, realmente, disso, pois tenho observado os peixes a nadarem, com golpes vigorosos da barbatana caudal, junto ao substrato para levantar sedimentos e vejo os pólipos da _Goniopora_ retrairem-se a abrirem a pequena boca, presumo que a alimentar-se.

Esta _Goniopora_ também já foi palco de uma verdadeira luta de titans ou um ritual masoquista de acasalamento (ver vídeo) que veio resolver um diferendo entre os dois peixes e, finalmente, acalmar as hostes.

----------


## Ricardo Prata

ola :Olá:  

Mais uma simbiose..... :JmdALEnvers:  

Perfeita.. :Coradoeolhos:  

                 Abraços :Vitoria:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> os meus embirraram com as xenias   
> e eu que queria tentar acabar com elas



E os teus eo meus nao largam as xenias deixando uma anemona boble para tras hahahahha

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Também tenho o mesmo problema do que o José. Tenho uma Quadricolor e os 3 palhaços que tenho nem lá põem os pés. 2 ocelaris e um perideraion.
Os ocellaris nem fazem simbiose com nada... estão num canto do vidro e dormem lá...
Pela compatibilidade no grafico apresentado em cima os ocelaris não fazem simbiose com a quadricolor mas eu já vi fotos de ocelaris com quadricolor. Será que com o tempo vão pra lá? alguém já teve uma experiencia semelhante?

----------


## Rogério Barbosa

O meu Ocellaris adora mesmo uma colônia de Zoanthus que eu tenho, durante a noite todos se fecham e ele fica entre eles e durante o dia ele se diverte com o zoanthus aberto.






Até mais,

Rogério

----------


## Carlos Conde

> boas a mm aconteceu o contrario comprei uma anemona quadricolor no sabado mas os meus palhaços nem se chegam perto e continuam a preferir uma xenia castanha que la tenho, eles estao numa ponta do aqua e a anemona na outra, a alguma coisa que posso fazer para enverter a situaçao???


Boas

Por vezes eles não aceitam a anemona nos primeiros dias,
ás vezes levam semanas a aproximarem-se.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Para tirar dúvidas cá está a tabela de compatibilidades:



Quais são as dúvidas???


      Cumprimentos,

    Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Simbiose? Não vejo qualquer relação simbiotica nestes casos de subtituição da anémona por outro coral. Parece-me mais comensalismo.
Aliás a relação entre um palhaço e uma anémona nunca é de simbiose. Quando muito é um mutualismo de cooperação ou protocooperação . É facultativo. Aliás é discutivel se a anémona beneficia. Ok , o peixe palhaço poderá defendê-la de algum agressor. Por exemplo de um peixe borboleta, e ainda proporcionar-lhe restos de comida. Mas ela vive bem sem isso. É fotossintética.
No caso, por exemplo, dos corais fotossintéticos , a sua relação com as algas zooxantelas é que é simbiótica ( mutualismo obrigatório ).

----------


## Eduardo Futre

já agora:

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simbiose
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comensalismo

mas as simbioses n resultam apenas de dependências totais, ou resultam?

A anemona vive bem sem o palhaço, mas se no entanto benificia da presença do palhaço, por pouco que seja, penso que é justo dizer que é protocooperação.



mesmo nos casos dos corais/palhaço, nao continuará a haver comensalismo? apesar da proteção fornecida pelo coraln ser tão ctiva como a da anemona, continua a servir de casa ao palhaço- As vantagens para o coral, serão as mesmas que para a anemona.

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

No entanto concordo que, no exemplo de um palhaço e uma euphylia seja mais parasitismo.... :SbSourire21:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Os Ocellaris de todos os palhacos sao os mais exigentes quanto ao seu hospede. O meu preto e branco levou meses antes de aceitar uma Heteractis crispa, preferia uma Catalaphyllia . Tambem o meu Percula por meses preferia meu Sarcophyton e depois uma Euphyllia do que as duas Enctamea quadricolor que tinha no aqua, mas finalmente decidiu as Anemonas. 





PS Como as Anemonas que servem de hospedeiros durariam pouco tempo sem palhaco por causa de predadores sua relacao e mutualista:




> Most readers are probably well aware of the obligate symbiotic nature of anemonefish with hosting anemones. This symbiotic relationship between the host anemone and anemonefish is termed "mutualism" as both members of the relationship benefit from the other partner. The single most important benefit of anemones towards anemonefish is protection. In the wild, clownfish are always located within a host anemone. A wild clownfish not hosting within a sea anemone is most often quickly consumed by any number of predators. It is the nematocysts of the sea anemone that ward off the attacks of groupers or other predators of anemonefish. Sea anemones gain several benefits from the hosting fish. In some areas, sea anemones will not survive without their host anemonefish. *Butterfly fish are quick to dine upon anemones without a symbiotic partner standing guard. In some cases it has been noted that anemones will be consumed in less than 24 hours after removal of anemonefish (Fautin, 1986).* In addition to protection, clownfish will achieve several tasks just from normal swimming. They will aerate the water around the tentacles, they will remove waste from the oral disc, and finally they will provide nitrogenous waste (food) to the host anemone. It is considered folklore, by many researchers, that an anemonefish will capture food items from the water column and "feed" the anemone. This has been known to happen within the confines of aquariums, but has not been witnessed by researchers in the wild.



Time to Quit Clownin' Around: The Subfamily Amphiprioninae

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Roberto, o mutualismo pode ser obrigatório ( isto é não podem viver , um sem o outro ) e neste caso designa-se por simbiose,  ou pode ser facultativo e nesse caso designa-se por protocooperação. Muitos outros corais são consumidos rapidamente por peixes e nem por isso establecem relações simbioticas para se protegerem . As anémonas podem viver sem peixes palhaço e os peixes palhaço podem viver sem anémonas . E mais diris que em aquário a relação é meramente comensal .
Cump.
Rui

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Cada espécie de palhaço tem a sua anémona hospedeira!! Há no entanto vários que aceitam mais do que uma. De certeza que os palhaços que o José tem não fazem simbiose com a _entacmaea quadricolor_  .
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Marinheiro





> Simbiose? Não vejo qualquer relação simbiotica nestes casos de subtituição da anémona por outro coral. Parece-me mais comensalismo.
> Aliás a relação entre um palhaço e uma anémona nunca é de simbiose. Quando muito é um mutualismo de cooperação ou protocooperação . É facultativo. Aliás é discutivel se a anémona beneficia. Ok , o peixe palhaço poderá defendê-la de algum agressor. Por exemplo de um peixe borboleta, e ainda proporcionar-lhe restos de comida. Mas ela vive bem sem isso. É fotossintética.
> No caso, por exemplo, dos corais fotossintéticos , a sua relação com as algas zooxantelas é que é simbiótica ( mutualismo obrigatório ).


 
Boas, 

Em relação às relações acho que o Rui Ferreira de Almeida disse tudo!

Paulo... 

Como já vimos, aqui no tópico, os palhaços têm estas relações de comensalismo, mutualismo de cooperação ou protocooperação, com os mais diversos seres... Digo seres, pois falo de LPS, moles, anémonas, etc.. Parece-me a mim, que no caso em questão, e caso seja retirado o "abrigo" dos palhaços, eles se voltem mesmo para a anémona... Apesar das tabelas de compatibilidade assim não o indicarem, afirmo isto pois tenho um amigo, que tem precisamente uma Quadricolor com dois Ocelaris, e estes vivem em perfeita harmonia...




> No entanto concordo que, no exemplo de um palhaço e uma euphylia seja mais parasitismo....


Telmo, porque dizes isso?  :Admirado:  

Um abraço a todos...  :SbOk:

----------


## TelmoRiFernandes

Digo isto porque o ocellaris aproveita-se do "conforto" da euphylia, mas a euphylia não ganha nada com isso, alias, até perde, porque muitas delas ficam fechadas e conheço gente que teve de tirar os ocellaris porque n deixavam a euphyia abrir-se toda. 
Isto para mim é um relação de parasitismo, quando o beneficio de um ser implica directamente o prejuizo de outro ser.
Não concordas?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Isto para mim é um relação de parasitismo, quando o beneficio de um ser implica directamente o prejuizo de outro ser.
> Não concordas?


Boas...

Com essa tua afirmação, concordo plenamente... Agora, não sei é se o facto da euphilia não abrir completamente os pólipos por ser incomodada, possa ser considerado prejuízo! Poderá ser...  :Admirado:   Agora uma coisa é certa, a Euphilia não tem necessidade de nada, do que o palhaço lhe possa dar (apesar deste lhe poder fornecer alguma comida)... Pois vive muito bem, quiçá melhor, sem ele!!!

Um abraço...

----------


## Eduardo Futre

se bem que os corais necessitem a longo prazo das zooxantelas (porque a curto prazo podem viver sem elas), as zooxantelas estão dependentes dos corais?
se nao, pode continuar a considerar-se uma simbiose na mesma?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> as zooxantelas estão dependentes dos corais?


Estão, porque dependem do nitrogenio e carbono libertado pelo metabolismo dos corais. Além disso os tecidos dos corais proporcionam-lhe protecção . Elas não se conseguem multiplicar fora do coral.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

e o que e que os corais usam das zooxantelas?

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> e o que e que os corais usam das zooxantelas?



Ve este artigo:http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooxantela


 :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Prata

> e o que e que os corais usam das zooxantelas?



Ve este artigo:http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zooxantela


 :yb665:  


ou aqui:http://www.oceanario.pt/site/ol_doss...0&artigoid=119

----------


## Eduardo Futre

obrigado  :Wink:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Digo isto porque o ocellaris aproveita-se do "conforto" da euphylia, mas a euphylia não ganha nada com isso, alias, até perde, porque muitas delas ficam fechadas e conheço gente que teve de tirar os ocellaris porque n deixavam a euphyia abrir-se toda. 
> Isto para mim é um relação de parasitismo, quando o beneficio de um ser implica directamente o prejuizo de outro ser.
> Não concordas?


Existe evidencia que corais beneficiem com uma relacao com alguns peixes pois o detrito serve de alimentacao para eles. Por exemplo minha Euphyllia teve um aumento enorme durante o periodo de tempo que serviu de hospede a minha Percula. Ademais isto tem sido notado entre Donzelas que vivem entre os bracos de Acropora/Montipora.

----------

